# Emergency light testing



## Gordon (May 26, 2011)

Maybe it's just late (or is it early?) but I can't seem to find the I-Codes requirements for testing emergency lighting units. I'm looking for the requirement to test battery powered emergency light units for 30 seconds monthly and 90 minutes annually. Does anybody know where it is? Thanks.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2011)

It is in the fire code to test and maintain. But not sure if there is a reference as how to do that

Maybe electrical code ???


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2011)

I'd have to agree with cda........


----------



## Bryan Holland (May 26, 2011)

You may want to review section 700.4 & 701.5 of the NEC, Chapter 8 of the NFPA 110 & NFPA 111, and Chapter 7 of the NFPA 101...

Our local fire inspection ordinance identifies specifica testing policies and procedures...


----------



## TJacobs (May 26, 2011)

See IFC 604.3/604.4/604.5 (2006)


----------



## FM William Burns (May 26, 2011)

I don’t see anything specific to the testing of emergency lighting in the IFC or IBC.  The only information found in those documents during my brief search was on performance and information on emergency and standby power systems not specifically related to “emergency lighting” and as related to NFPA 110 and 111 as referenced.  NFPA 101 has specific information on the maintenance and testing as follows:



7.9.3 Periodic Testing of Emergency Lighting Equipment.   



7.9.3.1    

Required emergency lighting systems shall be tested in accordance with one of the three options offered by 7.9.3.1.1, 7.9.3.1.2, or 7.9.3.1.3.



7.9.3.1.1    

Testing of required emergency lighting systems shall be permitted to be conducted as follows: 



(1)Functional testing shall be conducted monthly with a minimum of 3 weeks and a maximum of 5 weeks between tests, for not less than 30 seconds, except as otherwise permitted by 7.9.3.1.1(2). 



(2)* The test interval shall be permitted to be extended beyond 30 days with the approval of the authority having jurisdiction. 



(3)Functional testing shall be conducted annually for a minimum of 1 1/2 hours if the emergency lighting system is battery powered. 



(4)The emergency lighting equipment shall be fully operational for the duration of the tests required by 7.9.3.1.1(1) and (3).



(5)Written records of visual inspections and tests shall be kept by the owner for inspection by the authority having jurisdiction.







7.9.3.1.2  

Testing of required emergency lighting systems shall be permitted to be conducted as follows: 



(1)Self-testing/self-diagnostic battery-operated emergency lighting equipment shall be provided.



(2)Not less than once every 30 days, self-testing/self-diagnostic battery-operated emergency lighting equipment shall automatically perform a test with a duration of a minimum of 30 seconds and a diagnostic routine. 



(3)Self-testing/self-diagnostic battery-operated emergency lighting equipment shall indicate failures by a status indicator.



(4)A visual inspection shall be performed at intervals not exceeding 30 days.



(5)Functional testing shall be conducted annually for a minimum of 1 1/2 hours. 



(6)Self-testing/self-diagnostic battery-operated emergency lighting equipment shall be fully operational for the duration of the 1 1/2 hour test.



(7)Written records of visual inspections and tests shall be kept by the owner for inspection by the authority having jurisdiction.





7.9.3.1.3    

Testing of required emergency lighting systems shall be permitted to be conducted as follows: 



(1)Computer-based, self-testing/self-diagnostic battery-operated emergency lighting equipment shall be provided.



(2)Not less than once every 30 days, emergency lighting equipment shall automatically perform a test with a duration of a minimum of 30 seconds and a diagnostic routine. 



(3)The emergency lighting equipment shall automatically perform annually a test for a minimum of 1 1/2 hours. 



(4)The emergency lighting equipment shall be fully operational for the duration of the tests required by 7.9.3.1.3(2) and (3).



(5)The computer-based system shall be capable of providing a report of the history of tests and failures at all times.


----------



## Gordon (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, all. Looks like 101 is the best source for emergency lighting IT&M requirements and that's probably where I remember seeing it.


----------



## peach (May 27, 2011)

goes with the generator test; insurance companies require that the building owner do them.


----------



## Emergencylights (May 1, 2012)

OSHA requires monthly tests lasting 90 seconds and yearly tests for 90 minutes. check these out, very good quality http://www.emergencylights.net/explosion-proof-emergency-lights.html


----------

